# patience



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Cold weather sucks!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yep, After two straight weekends of climbing the walls at home, my wife told me I'm going fishing this weekend no matter what the temp is!! 
HeHe, It worked like a charm!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah im done fishing for the year I had ENOUGH! Now its on to yotes and fox. Finally we have enough snow so those bastrds will be moving around around alot in the morning.


----------

